# Tesla



## Capt Worley PE (May 18, 2012)

I love the Oatmeal.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/tesla


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 18, 2012)

Signs, signs, everywhere a sign...


----------



## Master slacker (May 18, 2012)

Shocking.


----------



## Wolverine (May 18, 2012)

HFS! Lmao, asmp, tears in my eyes at this one:




Tesla is like George in that Seinfeld episode "The Abstinence", where he gets really smart.

Oh, maybe that explains the inspiration behind the episode.


----------



## EM_PS (May 18, 2012)

Didn't Tesla do a song called "Edison's Medicine"?

Probably a diff Tesla.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> Didn't Tesla do a song called "Edison's Medicine"?


trivia: It was going to be called Edison's medicine, but for some reason they changed it to 'Man out of time.' I had a cassette that had Edison's Medicine crossed out and man Out of Time right behind it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 24, 2012)

The oatmeal responds to a Forbes article criticizing the Oatmeal's Tesla article:

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/tesla_response


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 24, 2012)

^ This whole exchange has been freaking hilarious. I love the Oatmeal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 24, 2012)

Shortly after responding to Forbes, the Oatmeal posted on Facebook that they had effectively crashed the Forbes website due to the influx of traffic.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 15, 2012)

Next step from the Oatmeal towards Tesla:

http://theoatmeal.co...og/tesla_museum

http://www.forbes.co...he-tesla-tower/



> * The Oatmeal's Latest Fundraiser To Save The Tesla Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 15, 2012)

This thread is fucking up the scenery and breaking my stride.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 16, 2012)

That dude was cooking; he was one of a kind.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it's amazing they've already raised over $300,000 toward the $850,000 goal. In ONE DAY.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 16, 2012)

317,307 as of now


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 16, 2012)

Never underestimate the power of the Oatmeal.


----------



## willsee (Aug 16, 2012)

Considering how much they raised towards the lawyer it isn't too surprising.

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/charity_money


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 16, 2012)

^^^ But that took almost 2 weeks. Granted, most of it came within the first 48 hours, but still.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 16, 2012)

The fundraiser is just steam rolling along right now. HFS


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 16, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> 317,307 as of now


358K now.

DAYUM!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 16, 2012)

Just broke $400k, plus they have the support from Elon Musk...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 16, 2012)

Something tells me the site will be a museum...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 17, 2012)

Almost $500k...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2012)

HFS! $551,254!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2012)

Just shy of $725k...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 21, 2012)

$900k in 6 days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 24, 2012)

$1M

http://theoatmeal.co...tesla_museum_1m

The infographic linked within this article was pretty cool too. It shows where the money came from and how quickly it was raised.


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2012)

The awesomeness of that fundraiser, and the end result, cannot be put into words.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 24, 2012)

There was a story on NPR this AM about this.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 1, 2012)

The fundraiser ended over the weekend. A total of $1,370,511 was raised, plus the $850k matching grant means they have over $2.2M to get started!!


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 1, 2012)

_"Dumbass."_






_"Don'__t you know green energy is for people who are bad at math?"_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/06/nyregion/group-buying-long-island-estate-for-tesla-memorial.html?_r=1

To quote The Oatmeal: In short: we just bought a goddamn Tesla museum!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesterday the world marked the anniversary of the death of one of the most important inventors in history - Nikola Tesla. Tesla died aged 86 on January 7 1943 in New York, exactly 70 years ago, and was remembered largely for inventing the electrical system.

Badass of the Week: Nikola Tesla


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2013)

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/tesla_museum_saved


----------



## envirotex (Sep 18, 2013)

Elon is posting want ads on Twitter...woo hoo!

http://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/380454034659753984


----------

